# What do I have to do and expect for importing a puppy from Germany?



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

What do I have to do and expect for importing a puppy from Germany for sole purpose of IPO sport? 

I heard that the regulations are changed. Can anyone tell me what should I expect? And what people don't like about new laws?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is the latest info from the CDC
http://www.cdc.gov/animalimportation/dogs.html

Seems they are trying to strongly discourage (and possibly not allow) people from importing puppies younger than 4 months of age. My last two dogs were imported from Germany (luckily the last one arrived in June just before all this took place!).


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

A friend of ours imported a pup from the Czech Rep since the new rules, No issues, and no rabbies vac either, I believe it was 9-10 weeks old.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Nigel said:


> A friend of ours imported a pup from the Czech Rep since the new rules, No issues, and no rabbies vac either, I believe it was 9-10 weeks old.



Nice. Did they have to quarantine? And if so did they (govt) follow up on that?

When Paisley came they (customs) never said anything about it. With TJ, they said "you know you have to quarantine them (them being tj and his sister who was also shipped to San Francisco)" and I said "yep" and that was it. I know the quarantine rules have always been in place, but the wording seems they are trying (?) to be more strict about it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> Nice. Did they have to quarantine? And if so did they (govt) follow up on that?
> 
> When Paisley came they (customs) never said anything about it. With TJ, they said "you know you have to quarantine them (them being tj and his sister who was also shipped to San Francisco)" and I said "yep" and that was it. I know the quarantine rules have always been in place, but the wording seems they are trying (?) to be more strict about it.


Not sure about the quarantine. I told my friend about the new rules and that she should look into it, she did and was told Czech Rep is considered "rabbies free" and that the rules were intended for countries without rabbies vac program or something along those lines. The pup was shipped to Seatac and picked up without issue.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Nigel said:


> Not sure about the quarantine. I told my friend about the new rules and that she should look into it, she did and was told Czech Rep is considered "rabbies free" and that the rules were intended for countries without rabbies vac program or something along those lines. The pup was shipped to Seatac and picked up without issue.



Cool. That is good to know. Not that I am importing another puppy anytime soon - two in two years is good enough for quite awhile!!!


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you.
I'll be asking you guys again when I hear anything from my breeder.
Is there any kennel from Germany or Czech that I should look into?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you are interested in doing IPO, get in contact with the club you will be training with, and ask for their recommendations for breeders. Any particular reason you are looking to import a puppy? There are some excellent breeders here that breed West German working and Czech lines that would do very well in IPO.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't find any great pair of dam&sire in the states. One that I wanted they're gone.
I wanna check with people here if there are kennels in Germany and Czech that produce strong, healthy, powerful, and drivy pup.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Be absolutely certain you know who you're dealing with on the other end. Get lots of feedback from previous buyers.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't think there is anything wrong with importing a dog. i just think it's strange that out of every kennel and every dog in the entire US you can't find any dogs you like.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

gabyeddo said:


> I don't find any great pair of dam&sire in the states. One that I wanted they're gone.
> I wanna check with people here if there are kennels in Germany and Czech that produce strong, healthy, powerful, and drivy pup.


 I'm sure there are some great dogs coming from Europe, but you can find them in the US and Canada too. Something else to consider, should you end up with a pup that has a problem, it'll be much easier to resolve here, not sure what kind of cooperation you'll get dealing with an overseas breeder.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It depends if the person is looking for specific lines or breedings that are not available in the US.


----------

